# What kind of joint is that and how do you do it?



## NYwoodworks (Sep 19, 2010)

I can't take credit for this but I ran across this little puzzle in a 1950's wood working magazine, I tried it and it worked.
Take a look at the joint and if you think you know how it is done let me know. If no one figures it out I will post one more picture showing how it is done. 

Just to let you know it is not cut apart to fit together.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

These are just two solid pieces of wood no splines or anything, right?


----------



## NYwoodworks (Sep 19, 2010)

That's right.. they are 2 solid pieces.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

It's a puzzle joint..... Google it.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Obviously you do this by rotating the pieces through the 4th dimension. :blink:


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

That joint can be produced with beveled edges.

The 2 pieces shown can only be mated by spreading the female. :blink:


----------



## NYwoodworks (Sep 19, 2010)

Nope..That's not how it's done


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

....


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Enlighten us.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

thanx a lot
now im gonna sit here, stare, and rack my brain
lol


----------



## NYwoodworks (Sep 19, 2010)

Mdntrdr,
Wow nice drawing..But that's not it. Are you giving up?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

NYwoodworks said:


> Mdntrdr,
> Are you giving up?


Not in your lifetime, let it ride.... see who else chimes in.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't know but it sure is a cool joint.


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

Magic? Ancient Chinese secret??


----------



## NYwoodworks (Sep 19, 2010)

schnitz said:


> Magic? Ancient Chinese secret??


I think you are getting close :no:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Still Scratchin' my head*

But I found some great sites while cheating:
http://sawdustmaking.com/woodjoints/dovetails.htm :blink: bill
just interesting: http://www.woodworkersworkshop.com/resources/index.php?search=dovetail%20puzzle%20plans
also: http://mechanical-puzzles.blogspot.com/2010/09/dovetail-jewel-box-and-banded-dovetails.html


----------



## NYwoodworks (Sep 19, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> But I found some great sites while cheating:
> http://sawdustmaking.com/woodjoints/dovetails.htm :blink: bill
> 
> 
> That's a Cool site..I really like figure 317 " old woman's tooth plane" I wonder who named that and what his wife looked like.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Hmmmm*

I've decided that people who do this puzzle making stuff, and there are hundreds if not thousands, are very twisted...but in a nice way. :blink: This is mental gymnastics of a very high order. And when someone deciphers this dovetail joint I'm using it on all my stretchers. :thumbsup:
It's really cool! :yes: bill

A puzzle makers convention? http://mechanical-puzzles.blogspot.com/2010_07_01_archive.html


----------



## NYwoodworks (Sep 19, 2010)

I will see if a couple more people want to try then I will post the picture. I showed it to a couple guys at work and they called it a no friggin way dovetail :laughing:


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

Cool joint. I have two guesses which are probably wrong! 

Make a cut on the inside of the oak board allowing it to bend.

or

Insert one corner of the oak board and then twist the pine board to spread the oak apart to slide on. Might have to twist both boards. Hmm... Thanks for this, I'm not goint to get anywork done now :no:


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

I'd be interested in the NFW:yes: Dovetail joint.


----------



## NYwoodworks (Sep 19, 2010)

djonesax said:


> Cool joint. I have two guesses which are probably wrong!
> 
> Make a cut on the inside of the oak board allowing it to bend.
> 
> ...


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

NYwoodworks said:


> djonesax said:
> 
> 
> > Cool joint. I have two guesses which are probably wrong!
> ...


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah I was thinking that I would make a "T" like you said. I have to admit I was a little disappointed that I was right. I was really hoping there was a cool way to get that joint.


----------



## NYwoodworks (Sep 19, 2010)

djonesax said:


> Yeah I was thinking that I would make a "T" like you said. I have to admit I was a little disappointed that I was right. I was really hoping there was a cool way to get that joint.



I know what you mean ..but the neat thing is if you use it on a project no one will know how you did it.


----------



## NYwoodworks (Sep 19, 2010)

jiju1943 said:


> NYwoodworks said:
> 
> 
> > That ain't fair, I'm gonea tell.:laughing: Man all that figuring just wasted the rest of what little brain I had left.:yes:
> ...


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

My guess is that that the center has to be cut within an 1/8" of the long edge so it may flex enough to allow dovetail to enter.


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

Duh, I didn't realize there was a second page when I did my quote.
Beleive it or not I guessed it:huh:


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

NYwoodworks said:


> djonesax said:
> 
> 
> > Cool joint. I have two guesses which are probably wrong!
> ...


----------

